# Help with brother. Bas-423



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi I have bought a 3 head brother embroidery machine. The problem is I don't know how to operate it. I have dst files but no clue ho to get it to start sewing. I am willing to pay some one to come out and show me 200 quid for the day. I don't know also how to attach cap fram thanks


----------



## SammySk8 (May 13, 2012)

Hi, i have two of those, i can provide you with the user manual and parts book if you send me your email


Sammy Vazquez


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi it [email protected] is it a hard machine to learn. It's just I would like some training on it as I find it quicker to learn being shown


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Where in the U.K are you?


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi i am in doncaster


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi can any one help even with a step by step guide


----------



## SammySk8 (May 13, 2012)

I already sent you the email,check your junk mail and get back to me.


Sammy Vazquez


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi could you send it again please [email protected]


----------



## SammySk8 (May 13, 2012)

I'll be in the shop in about 2 hours,will do.


Sammy Vazquez


----------



## Rabecca (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd help if I were in the UK--having been through this recently, I can appreciate your frustration. Best thing I did was hire a tech to go through it for mechanical issues, and asked him a ton of questions while we were at it. 

Did you figure out how to get your designs into the machine yet? Do you plan to use floppies/USB or do you need a software solution? There are not a lot of options for direct transfer to these older Brothers.  The lowest-cost option I found was Aps-Ethos software, which wasn't cheap but it's way less than Pulse or Wilcom. It works very well for me. LMK if you have specific questions I can help with. Do you have the manual, at least? It's not terribly well-written and in some cases, it's downright impossible to understand. Good luck!


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Call GSUK in Nottingham. They are the experts on these and not too far away.


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi i cant find any one to help i have bought the floppy drive for the pc and can get the design seen by the machine but dont know where to go from there. This embroidery is wearing thin i think i will stick to printing.

I am going to put it up for sale if any one is interested full working order comes with cap frames and loads of other stuff want 1400 less than i paid doing my head in looking at it needs to go no silly offers please


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Robo, Where abouts in the UK are you? I might be able to help.

Thanks


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi mate we are in Doncaster we are will to pay for your time buddy


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Just sent you an email


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

When the 423 is running properly, the quality is top notch.

How you making out?

John


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

It's running fantastic so glad Ipersevered only thing now is I have no idea how to attach a cap frame I might sell them I have 3 how are they worth


----------



## TheLogoWorkshop (Feb 20, 2012)

We have just added a BAS-423 to our machine count, we currently have 3 x PR1000e's, it's quite a culture shock from the touchscreen, but for a 20yo machine the quality of the work is excellent though and it is a lot quieter than I was expecting - *quick question - where can I get needles for it?* The PR1000's take standard needles with the flat/round side but these don't seem to fit. Any help on where to get the needles with round heads which seem to be a slightly smaller diameter would be great.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

ETC Embroidery Supplies or any embroidery supplier.

ETC ETC Worldwide Suppliers of Garment Decoration Products | Embroidery, Sublimation, Heat Press, Packaging, Diamante, Badges or phone them 0141 550-1188

As I've said, the BAS423 stitches as well, if not better than many of the more modern machines and, as you'll already know, it's built stronger than a battleship!


----------

